# Copper Industry Launches New DIY Architectural and Plumbing Videos



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Copper Industry Launches New DIY Architectural and Plumbing Videos 
05/31/2011 

NEW YORK, NY -- The "Do It Proper with Copper" video series is back with its second installment of DIY architectural and plumbing how-to videos.
The short, instructional videos have been produced by the Copper Development Association (CDA) and are designed to illustrate exactly how one can use this versatile metal in plumbing, architecture and building and construction projects.

CDA project managers Larry Peters, who specializes in architectural applications, and Harold Moret, who specializes in plumbing applications, once again provide their expertise in proper copper application techniques.
The new series expands on the first how-to videos which launched in 2010 and cover building techniques such as: vertical lap seams, flat seams and standing seams for architectural copper systems and bending & flaring, structural adhesives and a continuation of brazing techniques used in plumbing applications.

Each video explains which tools are needed for the application, while giving a step-by-step tutorial that is easy to understand for anyone from the average do-it-yourselfer to the seasoned professional. The videos break down the different copper methods, and make sure no small details are overlooked. For example, the standing seam video not only discusses how the seam is constructed, but also how cleats should be used to attach the sheet copper to the substrate of the roof or wall.

The Do it Proper with Copper video series could be applied in the classroom and used as a learning tool by vocational schools, for training programs and apprenticeship workshops. 

"We received good feedback from the first series, both from individuals using copper on their own projects and from instructors using the videos as a teaching tool. So we created this second series to expand to other joining systems and applications," said Andy Kireta Jr., vice president of building construction for CDA. "The videos are great for anybody looking for guidance on the right way to install copper systems, and they are packaged in a way that makes specific information easy to access and understand. In just a few short minutes you can gain confidence that your skills in installing the system will allow copper to provide the lifetime of service that you expect." The Do it Proper with Copper video series is available for free download at: www.copper.org/applications/doityourself/homepage.html or you can view on YouTube.


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

*Copper Roofing*

Thanks for the info. One day, I want to a 100 percent copper roof. I know over in England they have a copper roof that is over 800 years old. I wonder what type of warranty I would give on that... a three generations clause maybe?

______________
JW Roofing
Handmade Barrel Tile Roof, Miami Roofer


----------



## Copperroofer (Jul 1, 2011)

Why dont you come down to NZ then JW Roofer, we do full copper roofs all the time. Check out our website at http://www.copperroofing.co.nz

We are looking for skilled standing seam roofers to pack up shop and come and try it in New Zealand for a couple of years.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Copperroofer said:


> Why dont you come down to NZ then JW Roofer, we do full copper roofs all the time. Check out our website at http://www.copperroofing.co.nz
> 
> We are looking for skilled standing seam roofers to pack up shop and come and try it in New Zealand for a couple of years.


I'd like to do a full copper roof myself one day. I've done plenty of flashings and internal gutters on shingle roofs. 
I once had the opportunity to see a full copper roof being installed on a house adjacent to one I was reroofing with shingles. It took ages, the guys doing it were real craftsmen especially when it came to fitting curved dormers to the curved main roof, and flashing the skylights which followed the curve of the roof as well.
Copperroofer, I'll call you this coming week, I'm in your area now.


----------

